# The Best Weight Gain Videos on Youtube



## Ghostly-Spectre (Feb 9, 2011)

I just finished a new article, it's a collection of the best weight gain videos on youtube. (Oh, how I wish we could do embedded videos here). I hope you enjoy watching them - and please vote on your favorite. Feel free to leave a comment and link to other great weight gain videos that I left out.

The Best Weight Gain Videos.

Thanks so much for your feedback in advance!


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 12, 2011)

As far as "weight gain" is concerned, I thought they were all pretty lame. I voted for "Plastik" as it was the only one that depicted a true BBW even though it was animation and there was no actual weight gain. I agree with the others on their choice of Claire Sweeney, but even though she did gain a fair amount of weight, she still wasn't a BBW and it was not done in a positive light. When I first clicked on this thread, I was expecting some really good weight gain videos, but was disappointed. There _are_ many good, positive weight gain videos on youtube so I was expecting to see some of those.


----------



## Ghostly-Spectre (Feb 13, 2011)

Silver Fox said:


> As far as "weight gain" is concerned, I thought they were all pretty lame. I voted for "Plastik" as it was the only one that depicted a true BBW even though it was animation and there was no actual weight gain. I agree with the others on their choice of Claire Sweeney, but even though she did gain a fair amount of weight, she still wasn't a BBW and it was not done in a positive light. When I first clicked on this thread, I was expecting some really good weight gain videos, but was disappointed. There _are_ many good, positive weight gain videos on youtube so I was expecting to see some of those.



As someone who loves a good weight gain video, I'd be happy to see what you mean.

I'd say my tastes differ from yours in two important aspects, however.

1. I prefer chubby/plump girls to SSBBWs. 
2. I prefer really good imagery (ie, an actual film rather than rotating stills) to good audio, as I can just mute bad audio.

I think the videos I listed had good "video" and were some good "chubby" weight gain vids. If there's something out there like that but is better than what I found, I'd LOVE to see it!

If there's something out there that's a bit different, perhaps more in line with your preferences, I'd love to see that too. Share!


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm really amazed Plastik did as well as it did. Not only should it probably be disqualified for not containing weight gain, but ... well, guess I just have trouble telling "cute" animation from "lazy".


----------



## Tracii (Feb 17, 2011)

Nothing to see here go back home.


----------

